# Bersa BP9 CC Review



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Courtesy of Old Hicock45.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I've watched his stuff before. He does a pretty good job...would like to have his set up for a range! Lol.


----------

